# Dr. Mohler Preaching at SWBTS in About a Half Hour...



## Ivan (Sep 10, 2009)

To those who are interested, Dr. Albert Mohler, President of The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary, will be preaching very soon in Chapel at Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary:

Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary - Interactive Media Player

It's not a great surprise but interesting nonetheless that Dr. Mohler is preaching at SWBTS. The differences in the two Presidents and their differences over the Great Commission Resurgence could prove to make this interesting. Nothing earth-shaking...just...interesting.


----------



## Andres (Sep 10, 2009)

I read on Twitter that Mohler had dinner or stayed at the Patterson's house. Made me lose a tiny bit of respect for him. J/K, I still respect Mohler completely; Patterson however is one weird dude.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 10, 2009)

Andres said:


> I read on Twitter that Mohler had dinner or stayed at the Patterson's house. Made me lose a tiny bit of respect for him. J/K, I still respect Mohler completely; Patterson however is one weird dude.



I wouldn't be surprised at all that Mohler dined and stayed over night at the Patterson's home. We aren't at war, ya know.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 10, 2009)

Andres said:


> Patterson however is one weird dude.



Just to humor us non-Baptists who are out-of-the-loop, what about Patterson (aside from his Arminianism) is weird (aside from his first name  )?


----------



## Ivan (Sep 10, 2009)

Interesting call to worship.


==========

I really don't like this.


==========

Second song...must better.


----------



## KSon (Sep 10, 2009)

Listening right now...


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 10, 2009)

Patterson has his good points. He helped bring the convention to conservative from moderate. He also removed aligned the counseling program biblical counseling. Both were very controversial, however both are good for the sbc. He runs his mouth against calvinism, and claims he won't elect any as professors. I think that is a little unrealistic and contray to the history of the seminary. Carroll, the founder, was a four point calvinist. Of course he was a Landmarkist too.


----------



## Andres (Sep 10, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Patterson however is one weird dude.
> ...



Well first of all, this:

Taking the Hill

Second, this:

Tiptoeing through Tulip

Not to mention his obsession with hunting. (I know there is nothing wrong with hunting I just find it interesting that he posts powerpoints of his hunts on his website and says it is type of ministry)

Finally, after all the controversy with the firing of the female professor from SWBTS and now Patterson's wife is the only female professor there.


----------



## KSon (Sep 10, 2009)

I must confess, never hearing Patterson speak for any length of time, I am a bit put-off by his humor, which seems to border on irreverence at times.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 10, 2009)

Andres said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...





That alone is pretty weird.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 10, 2009)

Drats, I missed it. No one called to let me know?


----------

